# Doing Guitar Covers... What Songs Should I Learn?



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

I really want to improve my skills as a guitarist, and lately I've found one of my terrible habits is not learning a song all the way through and just picking out the bits I actually know how to play. So, in order to correct that, how about putting me up for a challenge and giving me songs to learn? If I've never heard of the song, I'll do my best to look it up and learn it. I'm also trying to learn by ear, so it may take me a while depending on what you throw at me.

Anywho, I started with this song which has been one of my favorites for years. Lemme know what you think.

[video=youtube;BPAiNbLXmM0]http://www.youtube.com/[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what your skill level is, or what styles of music your into, but my favourite songs to cover are Dethklok songs.

Their songs are melodic, heavy, techincal and just really fun to play. They are pretty tricky to figure out though because there are areas where there's 3-6 guitars playing at the same time.

This one is pretty straight forward though and the melodies are simple yet powerful and pretty satisfying to play:

[yt]dyModBzd19I[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'm not sure what your skill level is, or what styles of music your into, but my favourite songs to cover are Dethklok songs.
> 
> Their songs are melodic, heavy, techincal and just really fun to play. They are pretty tricky to figure out though because there are areas where there's 3-6 guitars playing at the same time.
> 
> ...



That song sounds like a helluva lot of fun to play. I've actually never heard of Dethklok until now but it's right up my alley because one of my top favorite bands happens to be In Flames. Adding that to my list and I'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 12, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> That song sounds like a helluva lot of fun to play. I've actually never heard of Dethklok until now but it's right up my alley because one of my top favorite bands happens to be In Flames. Adding that to my list and I'll definitely give it a go.


If you love In Flames then you'll probably love Dethklok as well. You should go check out some of their other stuff too and see if there's anything other songs you'd like to cover!


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> If you love In Flames then you'll probably love Dethklok as well. You should go check out some of their other stuff too and see if there's anything other songs you'd like to cover!



Thank you. I now can't quit listening to Dethklok and may well cover one of their songs next. C:


----------



## Demensa (Dec 13, 2012)

Something by Buckethead!


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Something by Buckethead!



Lol that's literally impossible xD


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2012)

You should try to learn The Call of Ktulu by Metallica. It really isn't as hard as it looks.. (obviously knows how to play it)


----------



## Astral (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey, you're not bad.  I'll throw an easy-ish one your way: '39, by Queen.  It's really just a few chords, but one of those songs that you just have to sing along to.  So try singing while you're at it!


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2012)

Astral said:


> Hey, you're not bad.  I'll throw an easy-ish one your way: '39, by Queen.  It's really just a few chords, but one of those songs that you just have to sing along to.  So try singing while you're at it!



You bet your ass I'm singing! I love that song!


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2012)

You're pretty good on guitar! Sounds damn impressive.

How about this one? It's one of my favorites, and hell of a lot of fun to jam along to.
[video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

Saylor said:


> You should try to learn The Call of Ktulu by Metallica. It really isn't as hard as it looks.. (obviously knows how to play it)





Astral said:


> Hey, you're not bad.  I'll throw an easy-ish one your way: '39, by Queen.  It's really just a few chords, but one of those songs that you just have to sing along to.  So try singing while you're at it!





Plantar said:


> You're pretty good on guitar! Sounds damn impressive.
> 
> How about this one? It's one of my favorites, and hell of a lot of fun to jam along to.
> [video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]



Thanks for all your responses, guys! It's greatly appreciated and I'm adding all of these to my list of songs to learn.


----------



## Ramses (Dec 15, 2012)

Free bird.

A classic.


----------

